# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  لحظة البداية .. حفل افتتاح بطولة افريقيا للمحليين

## midris3

*المكان استاد الخرطوم 
الزمان 4/2/2011 الساعة  الان 7 و 20 دقيقة 
بداية الاستوديو التحليلي في تلفزيون السودان 
مقدم كمال سوكيت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*نقل الصورة لاستاد الخرطوم والاحتفالات
النشيد الوطني .. 
عروض ليزر  .. الاستاد ممتلئ .. 
عرض حركي في منتصف الميدان  .. ما واضح المعنى بسبب تداخل العملين في وقت واحد الليزر والظلام والناس
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*التميمة الان في الميدان تحي الجمهور
مع تواصل عرض الليزر
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*حتى الان عرض الليزر 
مكرر بدون جديد .. وتم تكراره في مناسبات سابقة




بداية عرض الالعاب النارية
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*انتهاء عرض الالعاب النارية 
دخول الفريق الجابوني لعملية الاحماء


حضور جماهيري مميز للغاية 
ياريت الناس المشو الاستاد يوضحو هل كان في عرض فلكولوري قبل عرض الليزر ولا لا 
لان انتقال التلفزين كان من عرض الليزر
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الاحتفال  تقليدى ومكرر الف  مرة 
لم يات بجديد ولم يحمل فكرة معينة 



*

----------


## الفاتح

*اصبحت بالنسبة لهم هم
المهم ان تنتهي والسلام
انا مزنوووووووووووووق
تهئي تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*في انتظار تاكيد االشاهد  الافتتاح من الاستاد 
لانو في لقطة جات فيها مجموعة من الناس لابسين ازياء فلكلورية
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*للاسف لم يتم نقل المبارة كما زكر من قبل تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------

